# reality TV



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

Anyone see the celebrity big brother show, would you agree that Alex is the dumbest bloke you ever come across

:confused1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

No not at all.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

what makes him dumb:confused1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I think the guy is alright..

he just gets a slating off narrow minded people because he's with Jordan


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I like him.


----------

